# Stormy



## Mtrider96 (Oct 21, 2008)

Stormy was one of my first horses. He was an Appy/Morgan horse. Even though i never could ride him I loved him with all my heart. He had a little snip in the shape of a heart on the end of his nose. We had to euthanize him in Febuary 2007, he was only two years old. I'm not sure i can say what happened to him on this forum.
R.I.P. Stormy 
P.S. If you want to know what happened to him pm me or if someone says it's okay to write what happened to him i'll ad that on here.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Aww. You poor thing!
R.I.P Stormy! If you wanna talk to me anytime, just PM me. 
I'm sooo sorry to hear that!


----------



## Mtrider96 (Oct 21, 2008)

In febuary 2007 he got kicked in his "thing" by a mare. when he couldn't bring it back up, it got frostbit so we had to euthanize him.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

poor guy. rip stormy!


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

awwww


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

sorry for your loss!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Sorry for your loss losing a horse is never easier, young or old!


----------



## amandaandeggo (May 21, 2008)

R.I.P Stormy


----------



## Mtrider96 (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks guys! *hugs*


----------

